# Top 10 CRPGs of all time



## Jiyik (Dec 15, 2008)

I just want to open a message board here about this topic. I will be pleased if you list your top ten RPGs with your reason why you like them.
CRPG is for Console RPG, a mixed list with any console, but also Computer RPG if some people want add Computer RPG in their list that's fine.


----------



## Lubbo (Dec 16, 2008)

1. Golden Sun 2 - The Lost Age - GBA                  simply an awesome game especially considering its on GBA best RPG ever imo

2. Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII - PSP                 amazing graphics amazing gameplay.....final fantasy.........nuf said

3. Kingdom Hearts 2 - PS2           great how they put 2 of the biggest fanchises together in one game - favourite PS2 game

4. Pokemon Crystal - GBC           Pokemon Crystal was the best one because it had 16 gym leaders all new pokemon and features

5. Final Fantasy VII - PSX            changed the face of gaming anyone who hasnt heard or seen Cloud Strife is a NOOB

6. Golden Sun - GBA                   same as number 2 except is a bit shorter

7. Pokemon Emerald - GBA                  good game

8. Dark Cloud 2 - PS2                  havnt finished yet but so far so good meant to be the zelda of the PS2

9. Zelda: Twilight Princess - Wii            this is the first zelda game i have played believe it or not! (no ocarina of time)

10. The world ends with you - DS             another square enix awesome RPG


----------



## Shabadage (Dec 16, 2008)

1. Fallout 1 & 2 - Ever since I first played these games I was amazed at how the world didn't exist for you, rather that you existed in the world

2. Arcanum - From a good portion of the team that did Fallout, Arcanum was an excellent game that utilized a very similar game system to the Fallout series, however the game was given a Fantasy Steampunk makeover.  It's Magic Vs. Technology in the time of the Industrial Revolution.  This game also retains some of the trademark humor of it's predecessors, while poking some fun at RPG conventions.

3. Fallout 3 - You can argue that this game has minimal RPG characteristics, but the sense of scale was just perfect.  While focusing on a smaller world than the previous Fallout games, so much more detail was packed into this world that the game actually felt much, much larger.  One of those "breaking the mold" type games.  Bugs included, this is a fantastic game.

4. Breath of Fire 2 - My favorite 16-bit RPG.  Didn't take itself overly seriously, and the moment that it begins to get much like a soap opera, something wacky would pop up to counterbalance the game.

5. Morrowind - While Elder Scrolls 2 had the open world design as well, it was random and felt very much so.  Nothing really interconnected between towns.  Morrowwind expanded this by having a somewhat believable world (at the time).  The gameplay wasn't the greatest, but it showed the possibilities of what it could become.

Yes, that's only 5.  I may come by and finish the other five, but as of right now I can't think of any others I'd put on this list.


----------



## Votkrath (Dec 17, 2008)

_


			
				Lubbo said:
			
		


			5. Final Fantasy VII - PSX            changed the face of gaming anyone who hasnt heard or seen Cloud Strife is a NOOB
		
Click to expand...


If you haven't witness FFVII you aren't a noob._


*My list:*

*1. Dragon Warrior* - There is nothing to say really. The father of CRPGs. Inspired many great RPGs to follow. The music is superb!
*
2. Fallout* - Wow, what a classic. Remember when I first played it when I were barely 5 years old and I still think it's an amazing game. The best Computer RPG of all time.
*
3. Dragon Warrior III* - The second game was amazing but this one really nailed it.

*4. Final Fantasy* - The first game in the series. Was really amazed by all the stuff they put in one single cartridge. Great story and gameplay.

*5. World of Warcraft* - Fallout might be unbeatable when it comes to computer RPGs but World of Warcraft was so amazing that it even got a top 5 spot on my list. This is one of the few PC games that really proved that gameplay is more important than graphics and became on of the best games in it's genre. The game gave me unlimited hours of fun. Big world, huge monster and item database. Really fun to play alone but pull in a few friends and it's epic. The detail Blizzard put in the game is really shown. Over 11 million subscribers can't be wrong.

*6. Pokemon Red/Blue* - Even if Fire Red/Leaf Green was greater in general, Red and Blue actually came out 10 years ago and I remember me as well as pretty much all friends and basically hole neighborhood had it, was amazingly fun to play with each other, trade Pokemon etc. Due to the fact that Fire Red/Leaf Green had everything as Red and Blue and even more stuff I still rank Red and Blue better because I enjoyed played them back then more than I enjoyed playing Fire Red/Leaf Green when they were released. Gotta catch 'em all.

*7. Chrono Trigger* - Definitely the one of the best RPGs of the past 15 years, even one of the greatest of all time. But due to the personal reaction to the oddness in the game it actually only gave it a seventh spot.
*
8. Mother 3* - The reason why I put this game on this list is not because of that it was an amazing game, even if we can't deny it, it still was because of it was one of the few RPGs that really made me happy and put a smile on my face basically through the most parts of the game.

*9. Breath of Fire* - This might be a bit odd to place it on the list since some people say Breath of Fire 2 was better. And I do agree at some point but to me their pretty much equal but what made me pick Breath of Fire is because I only bought that bought the GBA version later on when it was released which I didn't with the second game and that must mean something, aye?

*10. Final Fantasy IX* - This might show up as a shock to a lot of people, since there are other great Final Fantasy games such as IV that had probably one of the deepest plots in any RPG. This is one of my favorite games to be honest. To most people this game really was some random game in the middle and sadly it's very underrated. The reason I liked it so much is I really had fun playing it with great characters, great gameplay and great... everything to be honest. A lot of greats but it really deserves it. It's mostly a personal favorite of mine that many didn't seem to like.


----------



## CyberFish (Dec 17, 2008)

Chrono Trigger

Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time

Lunar

Lunar 2

Shining Force 2

Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess

Secret of Evermore

Chrono Cross

Ultima Online (its considered a MMORPG, but hey)

Thats all I got.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 18, 2008)

1. Final Fantasy VI (Still the best FF ever even now)

2. Chrono Trigger (classic game with great graphics, sound, and a unique battle system)

3. Lunar 2

4. Breath of Fire 2 (Starts out vague and almost ordinary RPG, but the fact that it reveals that religion is the source of evil mid game makes it a very entertaining and wacky storyline too bad this is the only BoF game except for Dragon Quarter where the dragons aren't too useful but the story makes up for the downfall)

5. Luminous Arc 2

6. Final Fantasy I

7. Tales of Rebirth

8. Breath of Fire III

9. Dragon Warrior II

10. Super Mario RPG


----------



## CyberFish (Dec 18, 2008)

Damn, I totally forgot about Super Mario RPG. Add that above Shining Force.


----------



## Hillsy_ (Dec 18, 2008)

1.    Baldur's Gate I & II - Going to the magical realm where you have to fight a god-like flying demon.
2.    Final Fantasy VII - For the love triangle, Story, Crazy motorcycle & the Aerith water sequence.
3.    Dungeon Master - For the torch and the unique magic system which was pure brilliance.
4.    Wizardry 6 - For the kinky King & Queen and there whips. (Wizardry 7 could be included here)
5.    Planescape Torment - For it's interesting story moreover than combat.
6.    Captive - For travelling upside down, and for being a Sci-fi RPG.
7.    Final Fantasy IV - For the Red Wings & Rydia's Theme.
8.    Dragon Quest VIII - For its' humour and captivation.
9.    Mass Effect - For leaving you at the end to play something less Epic.
10.  Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 1 - For putting George Lucas Story telling to shame.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, no Star Ocean 3? No Radiata Stories? Not even a Tales of.....im shocked >_>


----------



## Jiyik (Dec 18, 2008)

Very cool thank you all, quite intesting lists.

Just a little comment, the original topic was: "list your top ten RPGs *with your reason why you like them*."
Ha wall ok you do what you want,  if you don't want add an explanation that's fine anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





dgwillia: If you don't like lists already put why not put yours?


----------



## elfsander (Dec 19, 2008)

I may add Computer RPGs? Okay this is easy.

1. Guild Wars (3 games + exp) really great massive online game.
2. Golden Sun 1 and 2, cant chose between the two.
3. Zelda TWW, I liked it the most of all Zeldas. And yes, I have played them all
3. Breath of Fire 2.
4. Super Mario RPG (SNES)
5. Baldur's Gate 2
6. NeverwinterNights 1
7. Fire Emblem (TBS/RPG) any of them is great
8. Pokémon Platinum
9. Perfect World (free mmorpg)
10. The ... of mana series.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 20, 2008)

1. Golden Sun The - Lost Age: A hugs achievement on the GBA, managing to feel as epic as a console RPG but being portable
2. Golden Sun: Same as above but this one is shorter. Also Felix>Isaac
3. Baten Kaitos - Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean - A good game that would have been higher rated if the voice acting was a bit better. It also had one of the best plot twists in any game I have played and the battle system was amazing.
4. Mario and Luigi - Superstar Saga: A great game that I really enjoyed on the GBA. It had great visuals and just generally was fun.
5. Pokemon Silver: Lugia. Plain and simple.
6. Final Fantasy 4: I have only played the DS version and although I probably wont go back and play it again, it still was really enjoyable.
7. Chrono Trigger: I really like this game but I haven't finished the game yet so that is the only reason why it is low on my list.
8. Mario and Luigi - Partners in Time: A good game but just not up to the same caliber as the original.


----------



## Dwight (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm not going to lie, when I read the topic, I thought to myself, "Well JRPG is a Japanese RPG, so CRPG is a.... Canadian RPG?"

But yeah my list:
Mass Effect
KotOR
Fallout 3
Golden Sun 2
Pokemon Silver
Final Fantasy 12
Pokemon Red
Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy 4
Baldur's Gate 2


----------



## Jiyik (Dec 20, 2008)

CRPG = Console RPG and/or Computer RPG, that simple.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And your list is a bit "dry". With zero comment for explaining the choices this is lacking of charm and perhaps even a bit boring to read.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hmm hard question, especially as I am no long sure what came out on what platform. I am sure some of these will be PC exclusives but hey.
Interesting lists from others so far, with the exception of pokemon and chrono trigger I have probably played them all.

No order whatsoever and I have a feeling this will be more of a "recent games" as I struggle to play some of the older RPGs as complexity increases (complexity with reason makes for a decent game in my world). I will leave out hacked versions for now as well.

1) The Witcher. Not played the enhanced edition but I really liked the whole shades of grey aspect rather than the binary good or bad (same reason I like dune).

2) Final Fantasy 5. The whole pick a couple of jobs aspect was awesome and it had a decent story too.

3) Avencast, Rise of the mage. A little indy game I found somewhere. Again a bit of the shades of grey returns.

4) I am counting the pokemon style GBA games of robopon, demikids and medabots as one game. I enjoyed them.

5) Elder scrolls - Morrowind. I know I said no hacks but some of them were awesome. Only thing I did not like was the random hit thing (my hard won FPS skills were pointless despite appearances).

6) Might and Magic VII. One of the first open world games I played and also one of the few games to integrate real time and psuedo turn based combat well.

7) Diablo style games- These probably do not count as RPGs but for them being in the medieval type game world. Diablo 1, Diablo 2, Sacred 2 (if it were not for the 20 odd gig install), Dungeon Siege, Fate: Undiscovered Realms, Snowblind engine games. All have sucked down many hours and with the exception of Fate all have decent co-op gameplay which is not a coincidence.

8) Deus ex 1. I liked the sequel but this was my sort of game. I saw a few "upgrades" to the game when I was browsing the game mods site a month or two back so it may be another play through for me.

9) Shining series. Shining in the darkness is my favourite but I am not going to discount the others.

10) Crusader of Centy. Mixing and matching "abilities" coupled with some decent humour and a decent story.

11)As I am too lazy to whittle the list down. Phantasy Star 4 for the megadrive. Shame on you all for forgetting this one thus far, it has an awesome story (to this day), one of the best turn based fighting systems out there (you can combine moves and aside from hacks is the closest to avoiding grinding by making you think rather than just attack all the time), a decent length and world layout (while there is a definite rat, g rat, p rat progression it is not all that simple). Phantasy Star 2 is a close second.

Mentions:
Kotor/Mass effect games. I quite liked Kotor and mass effect but none are on my top 10 list.
Baten Kaitos
Skies of Arcadia- if only because it broke the "next town over- better weapons" cliche

Other RPGs I can usually hack into shape.


----------



## Jiyik (Dec 21, 2008)

Did I read the topic title well? It's 10 or 100? Interesting list but how about give the top 10 list now?


----------



## Jiyik (Dec 27, 2008)

Even if Computer RPG are ok in the lists, this topic is more to allow browse lists of people with a large experience in Console RPG, and I don't qualify at all for that.
Anyway, my current list (it changes each time I do such one):<ol type='1'><li><b>Gothic 2 with NoTR</b>: The ticket entrance has a cost a bit high because of old controls and many undocumented important controls (check forums to find them). This will take time to get use of the controls, but once done you'll find them very practical and easy to use. When the module Night of the Raven (NoTR) is also installed the difficulty is quite high. You'll get beat and stolen quite often, you will die often, you will have a rude learning curve to learn the (great) fighting system. But this rudeness is a part of its mood and with NOTR installed the game is much better because it adds many details that improve even more the player choices and the depth of the RPG. The rewarding for the effort is high. It's from far the best sword fighting I ever saw in CRPG. The story is ok but also is quite deep and very immersive with an excellent voice acting (at least in my native language). Very often you have many different way to achieve a same goal. The exploration and world discovery is just excellent with plenty freedom and many little things to discover. But despite the freedom, it keeps a high depth and density of story.</li><li><b>Fallout 1</b>: One of the rare CRPG with a story that has an adult feeling. The emotional impact doesn't reach the best you can have with some JRPG but is quite good anyway and much better than usually in Western CRPG. On top of that, a great fighting system with a nice complexity, a good and detailed class system, and the best is the depth of the story and of many characters, plus many alternative choices and even some alternative paths leading to some very different progressions and endings.</li><li><b>Ultima Underworld</b>: After Dungeon Master it is the CRPG that build all the bases of the genre where most modern Computer RPG seems to go. Even some JRPG seems to try to go to this RPG genre, it's full 3D and first person perspective. But I don't put it in my list as a sort of "in memory to precursors" but because I replayed it recently and its gameplay is amazing. The graphics are old but you get used to them quite fast and then discover the real 3D design, where area has a real 3D design, instead of too many modern CRPG that are full 3D but have a flat area design. The exploration is also a great part of the game, a lot of mood, interesting progression with a nice difficulty, plenty puzzles well diversified and extremely well merged to the story and the exploration. The story itself is average but with a nice depth and its merging to the gameplay is unmatched. Unlike many CRPG, no area where to fight and other area where you dialog and interact, nope, it's much better merged. The controls are very original and will get some time to learn them. But once you learned the controls they prove to be great to interact with the objects or the maze, to manage the inventory and for exploring. But there's one point in controls that will hurt many modern players, it's for the fights. The fights controls are very difficult and you'll never learn them enough to feel fully comfortable with them. But with some training and by learning some fights tricks, you can master them better up to be able to discover how interesting and deep the fights can be, much more tactical than you can think first.</li><li><b>The Witcher</b>: A great CRPG with a dark and adult mood. Don't be wrong it's not the sexual content that makes it adult, that is only weird smiles throughout the whole game. But that's its gray morale that builds this adult feeling. It's not simple black and white as you find in most CRPG. This adult mood is reinforced by a story writing much better than in any CRPG I ever played including some JRPG. The dark mood is also very well reinforced by the graphic style. This style isn't only to reach more realism but more importantly there's a graphic design that is dark and dirty. Like in best JPRG I played, it is also very emotional, less often but not only. It is also sometime disturbing, sometimes make you think and so on. Its class system is very original and has an interesting complexity but the fight system can be too simple if you stick to the more sample tactic and stick to it. If you do that, beside some bosses fights involving more complex tactics you'll end in fights not enough interesting. But it's quite simple to go over that, just try improve your fighting and make it more complex by mixing movements, jumps and some magic use with the swording. At this small price you'll get very good fights with a good fun and a nice depth.</li><li><b>Mystery Dungeon: Shiren the Wanderer</b>: This game is based on the CRPG design line of Roguelike games. This genre name is coming from the first game to implement it, Rogue. The core of this genre is:<ul><li>If your character die, it's forever, no save backup, the save is only when you quit the game</li><li>They are turn based for exploration and fighting and you won't change of mode or ground when you fight.</li><li>They allow to explore different dungeons/area each is divided in different levels.</li><li>They have an extreme random diversity. That's very important because you'll replay much more often the game because of the rule "no save backup, if you die you lost your character".</li><li>They have a complex fighting and exploring, very tactical and very inventory based. It's not only the fights but as fights are constantly merged to progression that complexity also includes the exploring itself with complex elements like how to manage traps, doors, cursed items and other stuff.  That makes some of those games quite complex and long to learn but also that's the core of their fun.</li></ul>Shiren is based on those bases designs but bring many shift to the genre in order to make it much more friendly. And clearly the basics are very well implemented and all the new elements not only make it more friendly but also contribute to the gameplay and the result is one of the best gameplay I have seen in any game. One thing to understand with this sort of games is how it changes the mood of the game that if your character die, it's for real, no reload. That push you into your limits and that rises tremendously the adrenalin, so the fun. If you add to that a complex gameplay very diversified but also very tactical, so despite the apparent random, you progressively learn that most time you die because you forgot apply some tactics you could have used. The price of this is that you lost all if your character die and that's where Shiren changes the rules so smartly, keeping the adrenalin effect but also adding plenty persistent elements to reward the player and don't let him with nothing after a death but a better learning/mastering of the game. I won't detail those persistent elements but there are plenty. For example, many stories will evolve along your multiple death and in fact most require your character death to evolve to next point. There are also storeroom with a complex management, features that you'll open through the evolution of some of the stories/quests, some NPC you can unlock to be able to bring them as companion, and so on. If you add to that, a nice design of the interface when you use the buttons (the touch design is less good but practical anyway for few points), a very good use of the two screens of the DS, cute graphic and some attaching NPC, you just get a unique game, with a great gameplay even if not anybody will be able to play. But for those who can, the rewarding is extreme.</li><li><b>Dungeon Master 1</b>: The older game in my list but I played it only recently. The graphics are ugly, the sounds just symbolics, the class system is less complex than in most modern computer RPG but quite complex anyway and more than the JRPG I played. On top of this old stuff you also have a CRPG with a minimal story line. But here, the story is the exploration itself, with many tricky but very interesting progression problems, many great and very diversified puzzles with a great merging with the progression. The comparison on this point with Golden Sun is very interesting. Golden Sun has also a great puzzle design with diversity and plenty puzzles with a constant merging with the progression. But in Golden Sun, for many puzzles, it's very clear that "here is the next puzzle", "here logs ho ho another puzzle". So despite the smart merging with the progression, it's not the same level of merging than in Dungeon Master. In Dungeon Master, they setup mysterious elements, often you have to recognize that there's a puzzle, fighting and puzzles is merged. Some puzzles are for example how to use some puzzle parts to setup traps to win some very tough fights, and so on. Objectively this can be debate forever, it's just my feeling. The last and not the least is the fights. At first it seems quite simple and even looks like a weird turn based system. But once you learn more its tricks then you discover hot real time fights fully merged to progression and that adds a lot. The fights controls are excellent the fights have a depth you learn as the game progress. They aren't realistic at all but they setup a fun fighting that too few more modern CRPG succeed to reach.</li><li><b>Neverwinter Night 2: Mask of the Betrayer</b>: It's only an addon of the original game but big enough to worth a place in a top list. I enjoyed a lot the original campaign but this addon just setup another level of quality. It is great because of its writing quality. Despite it is quite dark for its central theme, it is also epic and very gray from a morale point of view. It's not even that it's not the standard black & white, but it's also that some important player decisions will just cause you difficult morale choices with no clear better choice from any point of view, from morale.. to grinding(!). It has also some interesting puzzling, some good fighting and an interesting and intriguing soul bar that helps to build up the the mood of the central point of the story, a terrible curse on the main character. It's a point that some players hated but there are tricks to manage it and even enjoy it. Among other strong points, there's a very complex and detailed relationship with other the companions of the main character, and the more fascinating NPC I ever seen, a weird mix of pure evil, kindness and naivety that is quite fascinating, sometimes funny and sometimes very attaching... well ok, sometimes almost disgusting too!</li><li><b>Golden Sun 1</b>: I haven't yet played the 2 nor have finish the 1 but I already played a large part of it. The story is average, the child approach is ok for me but the story writing is average. The good point is that it's good job anyway and there's a lot of story and mini stories. All that density of story build successfully the life of this world and overall the result is quite good. The amazing feature of this CRPG is the puzzling, there's a ton, not too tough but also many not too easy. All are well merged with the progression. The puzzles have a very good design diversity even if some principles are used a bit too much. Also some aren't as much complex than they seem because it's (too) often "what can I do next" instead of "what to do to solve a complex puzzling". But there are also a ton of excellent puzzling with a nice difficulty level, not too tough and not too easy. For the fights I'm more shared. My first grin is like in too many JRPG, a total abuse of random fights with a too high rate of random fights. At least the flee feature is quite clear and easy to use, but you still get interrupted too often. Also beside too many random fights that quickly don't rise enough interest, I also found that the overall system doesn't work that well. If the Djinns bring originality I haven't found the whole working so well, and even that the Djinns intensive use is too powerful and breaks a bit the whole system by making it a bit repetitive. I got some good fights anyway but more because of the sweat they generate. To end with a more positive note, I must remind that its story density is very good and build well a living world, and among CRPG I played, this is the best puzzling I ever saw with Dungeon Master and Ultima Underworld.</li><li><b>Baldur's Gate 1</b>: Between the 1 and the 2 there are so many similarities that it's hard to choose one more than the other. I put it in this list instead of the 2 because in my memory it had more attaching NPC and a much better story and world mood. I replayed it recently and that didn't change that feeling. On another point of view, BG2 improved many things like more detailed NPC companions and in some chapters many deep secondary quests, with a design much more detailed and diversified. But at this date I haven't replayed it yet and the feeling I keep from playing it many years ago is that I didn't enjoy its main story because I often found hard to believe it. In my memory BG2 hadn't the magical charm Baldur's Gate 1 had. Even if NPC companions was much more detailed in BG2, even those coming from BG1 weren't as attaching in BG2 than they was in BG1. Also if in BG1 the fights was a bit too much unbalanced in favor of long range weapons, in BG2 despite a better intensity, the importance of the very first rounds was too often too important, involving too much a precise and intensive pausing at first seconds of the fights. Anyway the point is that Baldur's Gate is a very strong RPG, with no real weak points. The only weak points are the final that should have been better and that at the beginning your characters could die a bit too easily because of some bad luck. Other than that it's good fighting, good story, attaching companions, area design diversified and interesting, good density of story, good main story, excellent setup of the overall mood, interesting class system. The whole is a very solid quality and the fusion of the parts generates a great CRPG.</li><li><b>Citadel: Adventure of the Crystal Keep</b>: That's an obscure RPG developed only for the old Mac computers. I remember a very good fun from playing it decades ago. But with nobody ever quoting a game you end to believe that you are wrong and it's just exaggerate enthusiasms of your younger time, even if in fact I was closer to 30 than to 20 years old when I played it, so not young anymore since some time. But when I replayed it recently through an emulation of old Mac OS, it's been a chock how fun it was, despite some weak points I noticed. This game has a strange design for a CRPG. Overall it is influenced by the old SSI CRPG based on D&D licenses. But from that base, many changes and improvements plus many original design approach make it quite fascinating. Overall, like the Golden Box RPG (SSI RPG on D&D licenses) it is turn based and use two point of view, one 3D like for exploration and another top down on a board for fighting. But for both point of view it's a strange mix of time based and turn based and both work quite well. It's main originality are coming from some singular elements. It has only one quest, all other elements come from intriguing elements you find in the different levels of the Citadel. There are many intriguing objects and the trick is to find how use them and when, there are multiple writing on walls that either setup disparate information about the main story, either setup some intriguing clues about some more intriguing puzzles. There's even few strange companion to find (difficulty) in the maze. There's many interaction to find to solve some problems, interactions with objects or with elements of the maze. All of that setup a strong mysterious mood that is quite fascinating. The gameplay quality is also build by many rough but intriguing problems/puzzles/riddles to solve and linked to many different elements including interaction as I mentioned above, or on spell use, and even there are some puzzles around some NPC companions. One weak point to quote about puzzling is that, most probably, some puzzles are just too tough. But it's hard to be sure of this without to have any walkthrough or the hint book. The fights are challenging and interesting if you don't abuse of a hole in the design with some advanced long range weapons with unlimited ammo. There's also a very good and complicate exploration with complex links between the different levels and some setup some nice puzzling. The game is also based on a roster of adventurers and the possibility to split your party. That brings some interesting puzzles and some interesting tactics. For example if your team die or is blocked in a part of the maze you could build up another party to rescue your team and bring it back to town to resurrect them if needed. Its mysterious mood and the very intensive, complex and diversified puzzling don't remind me another CRPG, but a totally different game, Myst. Sometimes I even suspect it to have been an influence to Myst design. Well it's not that these games have a similar gameplay, but they share some original designs that make them feel quite similar.</li></ol>


----------



## Touchay (Jan 10, 2009)

1. Chrono Trigger     SNES
2. Lufia 2                 SNES
3. Super Mario RPG  SNES
4. Pokemon Crystal  GBA
5. Zelda OOT           N64

i cant remember games i really really liked anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so a top 5 for me
the top ones obviously better than the bottom ones


----------



## Louisiana (Jan 11, 2009)

There are silly posts in this thread. And the name is wrong. 

Zelda is an action game. Etrian Odyssey and Pokemon and Chrono Trigger and Earthbound are just ultra-simple strategy games (this is why "JRPGs" kind of stink as, you know, games(still,


----------



## Rod (Jan 11, 2009)

*1 - Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars (SNES)*
My first traditional RPG ever, and the first time I cared about the genre at all (still remember reading reviews on magazines and getting curious about it). Showed me that RPGs can be FUN and don't have to feel like a waste of time, something lots of game makers are still unaware of. Love it to death, and still play it once in a while.

*2 - Skies of Arcadia Legends (GC)*
Quoting Gamasutra: _"And this is the reason why Sega's Skies of Arcadia manages to touch so many gamers' hearts -- quite simply, it feels like childhood. As if springing from the imagination of a five year old, it elicits a feeling of wonder and imagination -- that behind everything lies something daring and new. "_
Every time I rented this game I started over, just because I wanted to experience all that again. It led me to restarting two of three times but NEVER finishing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some time later I borrowed it from a friend, and finally made it though. Before finishing it I came back for getting extras, looked for secrets and done all sidequests I could, something I NEVER do. Loved every second of it.

*3 - Earthbound (SNES)*
2008 was a great gaming year for me. Bought a PS2, played lots of DS games, etc. But playing this 14-year old game on an emulator was still the best experience I've had that year.
It's hard to explain what's so amazing about EarthBound. One of those cases where there's MUCH more that meets the eye, and a game that looks crazy from start to beggining actually has a deeper message than most gamers could think - and not even all of those who played actually got it. Putting it short, it's the most emotional, personal and heartfelt game I've ever played. It made me smile, it made me feel like a part of that universe (something I consider quite... dumb, most of the time), and lightened up a little spark inside of me, as it did with some other people. It's had to explain why that happens, it's just something you had to feel for yourself. An experience I'll never forget.

*4 - Dragon Warrior I (NES)*
Most people think this game is outdated, clunky and plain old. I think it's just right. Simple, fun, addictive. The game that got me on my favorite RPG series. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*5 - Ogre Battle 64: Person of Lordly Caliber (N64)*
The feeling of epicness was something rather new to me, as this was my fourth RPG or something. The story, the characters, the whole deepness of all the systems and the different endings. It was mindblowing.

*6 - Dragon Quest VIII (PS2)*
I don't have much to say about it. I don't remember much about it now, but if I hadn't liked this game I wouldn't have played it for a 100 hours and still miss it when it's over. There are better DQ's out there, though.

*7 - Wonderboy in Monster World (Mega Drive)*
Sidescrooling adventure RPG action, f-yeah! \o/ Yup, it was my first RPG, and I still have a blast playing it. Such an underrated title/genre!

*8 - The World Ends With You (DS)*
It was the last time I thought action-RPG was done right ever since... Wonderboy? A modern setting, great soundtrack, interesting story, addictive and varied battle elements, lots of secrets and collectables, almost every single unique function of the DS being put to use in a creative manner. Heck, this game was awesome! One of the few titles I've ever hyped in my entire life, and it didn't leave me hangin'. REALLY well done, S-E/Jupiter.

*9 - Paper Mario (N64)*
Played the hell out of this game. Plain fun, and that's all.

*10 - Final Fantasy IV (DS)*
FFIV for the Snes was my first Final Fantasy game, I must have restarted it a thousand times and only finished it once, and I've gotta say... I hate that game. Really, aside from the characters, I think the game aged bad as hell and isn't the least fun to play. Ironically, a few weeks after I finally finished FFIV they announced the DS remake. "Oh, GREAT" I thought to myself. You can even say I started playing it again on the DSjust so I could bash it later... and well, who ended up bashed was me.
While it isn't all that remake it could be, the game's adjustments made it playable by today's standards. The autobattle feature made such a difference in the once obnoxious battles it was ridiculous. I found myself playing it and loving every second. I'm not even sure how, but it really did make a difference. Now I wait for a remake of FFVI, to see if the story repeats itself... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






There might be some game or another that should (or shouldn't) be there... but I guess that's close enough.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 11, 2009)

Since I can't remember 10 RPG's I've played, I'll give you a top 3:


3. Wild Arms 5: Best presentation I've seen in an RPG for a while, Unique battle system,  great character variety, solid RPG

2. Dark Cloud 2: Great story, completely unrelated to first one, colorful graphics, nice sound, all around goodness!

1. Suikoden V: Damn, I love this game, I love the sound, characters, graphics, gameplay, controls, everything needed for one of the best Action RPGs I've played!


yey.


----------

